# Mythic Guide to Characters book



## Jess A (Jun 12, 2013)

Hi all,

Who has bought the _Mythic Guide to Characters_? Hope this is in the right place.

I ordered a paperback copy some weeks ago and it has helped me greatly with some plots. I'm a big believer of context and how that affects a person's actions and reactions later in life. When writing a profile piece on a real person I tend to look at context as well and how it's affected who they have become and the choices they have made or will make. I find it absolutely fascinating - I find people fascinating - and the book asks a lot of questions which make the would-be writer question aspects about a character or person that the writer may not have considered before. As someone who has a tendency to write very detailed biographies and histories and personalities, and link everything together, I really enjoyed this book.

The book has some good questions - not everything was relevant to me or really fit what I was doing, but I took what I needed. It isn't intended for the writer to regurgitate the character's biography into the novel, but it gives a guide as to how a character will evolve and influence plot points. It gives insight into their flaws, relationships to each other, to the government/society, what their needs and desires are, and their ultimate goals. 

The book doesn't ask every question, for instance I haven't (yet) come across anything about how being a particular race/culture/religion affects the character's relationships to others - there is a whole range of questions that can branch from that. But it should allow the reader to branch off into other questions of their own and to expand on their characters and their role in the book. 

Highly recommended and useful for all kinds of writing/character building. Also not expensive! 

When I've gone through it more thoroughly I'll put a better review on Amazon - I'm a bit sleepy.

In case you didn't spot the link above: The Mythic Guide to Characters: Writing Characters Who Enchant and Inspire: Antonio del Drago, Derek Bowen: Amazon.com: Kindle Store


----------



## Black Dragon (Jun 12, 2013)

Thank you Jess!

I'm glad that you found the book helpful, and I really appreciate you recommending it.


----------



## Jess A (Jun 12, 2013)

Most welcome. I found it helpful, so thank you for writing it!


----------



## Philster401 (Jun 24, 2015)

Has anyone here bought this book. Is it helpful?


----------



## Ankari (Jun 25, 2015)

Philster401 said:


> Has anyone here bought this book. Is it helpful?



As a new writer, your mind is a vortex of ideas, rules, character designs, world building, etc. This is a tool that guides a new writer into a structured approach to character building. The book removes the clutter from your thoughts and helps you focus. Is it helpful? Yes.


----------



## Reaver (Jun 25, 2015)

Philster401 said:


> Has anyone here bought this book. Is it helpful?



I own this book and I believe that it's incredibly helpful. Dr. Del Drago's writing style is warm and down to earth, making it a very easy read. I guess that the best analogy would be that it's like having a good friend (who just happens to be an expert in the field) explain it to you.

His book has helped me turn my characters from flat, two-dimensional archetypes into complex, introspective, fully developed people that I believe readers will actually develop an emotional attachment to.

The best thing about The Mythic Guide to Characters is that it's designed for writers of all skill levels. It's easy to understand and even easier in practical application.

Apart from making my characters come to life, I truly can't put into words how much this book has helped me. I'm a much better writer because of it.

Buy this book! I guarantee that it is without a doubt one of the best investments you'll ever make.


----------



## TWErvin2 (Jun 25, 2015)

I have a copy and read it. Even if you're an experienced writer, it offers some good content and reminders.


----------

